

Nook outnumbers Kindle in March, says Digitimes Research - tomerico
http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20100426VL204.html

======
Tichy
"the nook accounted for 53% of e-book readers shipped to US vendors"

I suppose Amazon's primary business is not shipping e-book readers to vendors.
Without more information (% of kindles shipped to vendors as opposed to direct
sales), the numbers are pretty useless.

------
joubert
Interesting info. When I have talked to authors to bring their work to
Fifobooks, many were not even aware of the nook.

~~~
ableal
This ? _FiFoBooks.com, a marketplace of DRM-free ebooks,_
<http://fifobooks.com/>

The DRM-free part is interesting, the iTunes-style Mac/PC app apparently
needed to buy, or even see prices ... not so much.

But news of how it's coming along, if there's some you can publish, would be
interesting.

~~~
joubert
We have now updated fifobooks - the entire catalog is browsable on the web,
and you can buy and download books (epub, mobi, or mobi dx). Because you
download the ebook file, you can put it on any ebook device imaginable,
including mobile phones such as Blackberry and iPhone.

------
ableal
These are interesting numbers. This posted teaser says:

 _Worldwide shipments for 2010 will reach 11.40 million units, up from 3.82
million in 2009_

If you click through the ad for the paid report (goes here:
[http://www.digitimes.com/Reports/Report.asp?datepublish=2010...](http://www.digitimes.com/Reports/Report.asp?datepublish=2010/3/19&pages=RS&seq=400)
), it has a neat index, prefaced by:

 _Digitimes Research estimates that in 2008 worldwide e-book reader shipments
were only 700,000 units, with Amazon and Sony being the major vendors._

(so, Y/Y 2009 = 5.4, 2010 = 3)

